# Worst programme on TV



## slamdunkin (13 Nov 2007)

Dancing with stars? Dancing on Ice? Stars on Ice? Dancing on the moon?

All these dancing programmes really get on my wick!


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2007)

Any RTE reality programme - usually a pathetic imitation of an already excruciating British version.


----------



## MrMan (13 Nov 2007)

Fair city - acting lessons can't be that expensive!


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2007)

The winning streak show, can't stand it!
Big brother
Any of the UK Sitcoms, keeping up appearances and can't think of the other one but it has a mother, father and couple of kids (mother spiky red hair - supposed to be witty) - possibly 2 point 4 kids?
Fair City and rubbish acting - especially 'Leo'


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Nov 2007)

i'm an x factor get me out of big brother on ice !!!!!!!!


----------



## slamdunkin (13 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Any RTE reality programme - usually a pathetic imitation of an already excruciating British version.


 
exactly - which are in effect usually copies of Dutch reality shows!

Saying that I have been know to watch the odd episode of Big Brother - but let he without sin cast the first one at me!

Talking of reality V shows anyone ever watch "The Contender"


----------



## ClubMan (13 Nov 2007)

slamdunkin said:


> Saying that I have been know to watch the odd episode of Big Brother - but let he without sin cast the first one at me!


Can I throw first so?


----------



## gianni (13 Nov 2007)

Dunno if it is still on but a few months ago I happened upon 'Nolan Live' on BBC NI. I honestly thought it was a parody (a la the Larry Sanders show).

The audience members looked embarrassed to be there while the guests appeared flabbergasted by the host's interview style/technique. It was cringe inducing - I endured about 5 minutes of it before turning it off...


----------



## aonfocaleile (13 Nov 2007)

Celebrity Scissorhands - Its on BBC3 and to be fair it's in aid of charity, but centers on these "celebrities" learning how to be hair dressers and beauticians. It is terrible!


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Nov 2007)

aonfocaleile said:


> Celebrity Scissorhands - Its on BBC3 and to be fair it's in aid of charity, but centers on these "celebrities" learning how to be hair dressers and beauticians. It is terrible!


 
Agreed, charity aside,  most of that program should have been left on the cutting-room floor along with the hair trimmings.


----------



## Trafford (13 Nov 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> i'm an x factor get me out of big brother on ice !!!!!!!!


 
Or my bosses particular favourite "Celebrity Love Jungle"


----------



## Pique318 (13 Nov 2007)

Oh god there's loads !

Have to agree with Winning Streak....talk about muck !


----------



## Trafford (13 Nov 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Oh god there's loads !
> 
> Have to agree with Winning Streak....talk about muck !


 
Yep, it's actually an embarrassment, although so would Ant and Dec be to me, and they seemed to be adored in the UK. Probably a cultural difference as much as anything.


----------



## ninsaga (13 Nov 2007)

'In the Night Garden' on CeeBeeBee's..... then again if I was 3yrs old !!!!


----------



## slamdunkin (13 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Can I throw first so?


 
seriously - have you never watched any episode of a reality TV show? Fair play if you havent - I've wasted many hours of my life at this activity!


----------



## casiopea (13 Nov 2007)

celebrity you're a star


----------



## ninsaga (13 Nov 2007)

I would class the The Late Late Show is a fairly bad reality TV show I suppose...


----------



## cole (13 Nov 2007)

Oireachtas Report. 
(And they want TDTV? )


----------



## Cahir (13 Nov 2007)

There's a really really bad talent show on tg4.  I thought it was a joke but unfortunately not.


----------



## ci1 (13 Nov 2007)

I find any reality TV excruciating to watch, and Irish ones in particular are bad. 

Other than that "Charmed" really makes me want to break the remote in half and put my foot thru the TV, I think its is dreadful!!


----------



## Guest127 (13 Nov 2007)

those adds around fair city about my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language looking big in this and who fed dunbo . they are the worst adds on telly by a country mile.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Nov 2007)

I can honestly say I have never watched Big Brother. Do I need to seek professional help ?


----------



## Trafford (13 Nov 2007)

I've never seen:

Lost
Sopranos
Prison Break
West Wing

so have been at a loss in a lot of conversations for the past 3 or 4 years. I believe they are all excellent but I honestly don't have the time to spend an hour watching the TV. I get home about 9pm, eat and go to bed


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> those adds around fair city about my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language looking big in this and who fed dunbo . they are the worst adds on telly by a country mile.



The Afternoon show - with that red-headed wan, can't stand her - late late toy show with kenny is cringeworthy as well and anything that involves reality singing/skating/dancing/fatcamps etc


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> those adds around fair city about my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language looking big in this and who fed dunbo . they are the worst adds on telly by a country mile.



Has anybody fed Der rick 

and I don't know about your This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language but if your legs are that big...........

Dog the Bounty Hunter - can't stand him

on the plus side I have been enjoying the ' edge of endurance' season on Channel 4


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2007)

Trafford said:


> I've never seen:
> 
> Lost
> Sopranos
> ...


 
Apart from The Sopranos, I don't think you're missing anything.  

Will probably get contradicted but in my opinion while the others have limited appeal, they are overly glossy, melodramatic and clichéd


----------



## hjrdee (13 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Apart from The Sopranos, I don't think you're missing anything.
> 
> Will probably get contradicted but in my opinion while the others have limited appeal, they are overly glossy, melodramatic and clichéd


 
Wash your mouth out!!!!

Prison Break is pure quality and very addictive.  Lost on the other hand is just rubbish! Just my opinion of course but I'll quite happily waste an hour watching prison break...or actually 42 mins without the adverts if you happen to catch a downloaded episode!  Also love CSI and CSI Miami and my current favourite is Criminal Minds.  Which I might add that RTE used to put on at 5 past 12 on a Sat night in the slot they're now showing SHARK in.  What a stupid idea to put on a good show at a silly hour.  Who decides that that would be a good idea??


----------



## MrMan (13 Nov 2007)

> Apart from The Sopranos, I don't think you're missing anything.



I think you meant sopranos and West Wing


----------



## carpedeum (13 Nov 2007)

MrMan said:


> I think you meant sopranos and West Wing


 
I agree. 

Lost and Prison Break (the script is comical!) don't deserve to be mentioned with the Sopranos and West Wing. They are in the same league  (first divison as opposed to premiership) as Sex In the City, ER, The Clinic, Ally McBeal, ..... stuff to be watched to put the brain into neutral and fall asleep to.  

Still, listening to the skangers on the DART, at least this tripe keeps _them_ off the street at night!


----------



## Niallman (14 Nov 2007)

America's Next Top Model has to be the worst. Absolute garbage.


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Nov 2007)

ninsaga said:


> 'In the Night Garden' on CeeBeeBee's..... then again if I was 3yrs old !!!!



Blasphemy!! This is a classic - BBC at their best - even I'm getting into it!


----------



## efm (14 Nov 2007)

ninsaga said:


> 'In the Night Garden' on CeeBeeBee's..... then again if I was 3yrs old !!!!


 
Well my 4 year old hates it but my 18 month old daughter absolutely loves it - so in fairness I think my daughter is probably the target audience and not ninsaga


----------



## bullbars (14 Nov 2007)

Road wars & street wars-They film some class of degenerate stealing a car, rallying it through three towns endangering motorists & pedestrians, crashing through a fence/ditch/wall and then trying to run from the twenty four police officers, six dogs and helicopter chasing them. Then the commentator (putting on his best hard-man accent) tells us how the suspect was succesfully captured, given a three month sentance and banned from driving for one year. This individual has probably caused thousands of pounds worth of damage, wasted thousands in police time/resources and is given a measily sentance which will probably be reduced anyway. If I was that class of individual & I knew thats the sentance I would get for thrashing a car through a few towns for the craic, I would probably do the same the day I got out of jail, do they honestly think its any sort of deterrant putting him off the road for a year!!


----------



## efm (14 Nov 2007)

bullbars said:


> If I was that class of individual & I knew thats the sentance I would get for thrashing a car through a few towns for the craic, I would probably do the same the day I got out of jail, do they honestly think its any sort of deterrant putting him off the road for a year!!


 
Indeed - plus, if you are lucky, you have the added benefit of your mates seeing you on tv on one of these stupid programmes.


----------



## MandaC (14 Nov 2007)

The RTE equivalent of Crimewatch.  So bad it's good.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Nov 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> Blasphemy!! This is a classic - BBC at their best - even I'm getting into it!





efm said:


> Well my 4 year old hates it but my 18 month old daughter absolutely loves it - so in fairness I think my daughter is probably the target audience and not ninsaga



...what the heck ... here we go then..... 

macapaca pacawacka wacapaca ooouuh, 
wacapaca pacapaca lackapaca mooh....


----------



## efm (15 Nov 2007)

ninsaga said:


> ...what the heck ... here we go then.....
> 
> macapaca pacawacka wacapaca ooouuh,
> wacapaca pacapaca lackapaca mooh....


 
Wha heh - here comes the Ninky Nonk!


----------



## Vanilla (15 Nov 2007)

That series with Trinny and Susannah where they makeover people and their relationships...cringeworthy.


----------



## MissRibena (16 Nov 2007)

What about:

Nanny 911 / American Wife Swop / My Super Sweet 16.  The worst editing in the world.  They make about 20 minutes of filming last an hour by replaying bits over and over and you can easily see that are mixing and matching pieces to create a narrative.  Oh god, I'm critiqueing rubbish!

Ireland AM, Expose (is Lorraine Keane in diet wars with Posh Spice?), Winning Streak (needs extra mentions for awfulness), CSI Miami (other CSIs are ok).

Programs that are no worse that the usual tat but need mentions for crimes against accents and makeup: Off the Rails (the two laydeez are gone 'clownish' and squinty-eyed), Showhouse (accent issues) and the award for most irritating accent of all time goes to Rachel Allen.

Rebecca


----------



## muffin1973 (16 Nov 2007)

MissRibena said:


> the award for most irritating accent of all time goes to Rachel Allen.
> 
> Rebecca



Oh thank God someone else thinks this - she seems to have made up her very own accent and it is PAINFUL to listen to!

Re bad TV - hate watching any of those 100 Best Movies of all time or 100 Most Annoying Pop songs of all time type programmes...

M


----------



## MandaC (16 Nov 2007)

Totally agree that Rachel Allen's put on accent is one of the most annoying things on TV. Bar None.

  I think she is originally from Walkinstown!


----------



## Caveat (16 Nov 2007)

Think Miriam O'Callaghan must come a close second though.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Think Miriam O'Callaghan must come a close second though.



Ah leave Miriam along, she's a goer


----------



## kilomike (17 Nov 2007)

Highly Recommended with Joooooooooooo Duffy.


----------



## Godfather (20 Nov 2007)

xfactor!


----------



## Niallman (4 Dec 2007)

Has to be the Toy Show last friday. Could only watch about half of it, it was excruciating. I can't imagine the various toy manufacturers are too impressed with the way their products were shown off as generally not working or being fumbled around the place by Pat. Painful TV.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

Yep - as an adult, I was looking forward to it also.... its was really bad though ... even our child thought it was crap! He made a balls of it.


----------



## efm (4 Dec 2007)

I thought Brendan O'Connor's quip that the only remote control that was working on Friday night was the one for Pat Kenny, was quite good!


----------



## Thrifty (5 Dec 2007)

Wife swap has to be one of the worst. Can't imagine why people are prepared to be publically humiliated and at times vilified by appearing on that show.


----------



## gailey (29 Oct 2008)

Gerry Springer has to be the worst programme ever. I had to sit thru an episode of this while in a waiting room at the dentist yesterday. my god it caused me so much pain to watch. caused me more pain than the filing. Just before I was called a man got up and plugged tv out.


----------



## D8Lady (30 Oct 2008)

Anything with "Reality" in the title.
Anything with X / celebrity / talent / snotty backbiting judges.

And yes, Rachel Allen's accent - as in "put in the ah-ven for 20 minutes"


----------



## DeeFox (30 Oct 2008)

I cringe when I see Eastenders on - I can't understand why it is so popular.  "What chu lookin at?", miserable faces, what seems like far too many points of high drama, ridiculous misunderstandings, etc.  I used to watch Coronation Street when I was younger - at least that had a bit of humour in it.

(It's come in for a lot of rubbishing here but I adore Dancing on Ice - ice skating is really tough and I love seeing the progress each week going from stumbling to doing all sorts of back flips).


----------



## Purple (30 Oct 2008)

Reality TV shows, British soaps (and Irish ones), X-Factor type shows. Day time TV shows aimed at stupid women where a studio of dim-wits moan about life all hosted by a opinionated host.


----------



## Towger (30 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> a studio of dim-wits moan about life all hosted by a opinionated host.


 
Sounds a bit like this place


----------



## lou2 (30 Oct 2008)

Would have to agree with the Rachel Allen accent thing....I never know if she is saying butter or batter.

It's a pity that her accent is so annoying as I like her programme apart from that.


----------



## Teabag (30 Oct 2008)

I dont know about worst but I have to say that I've found myself watching Columbo in recent weeks (Sunday afternoon RTE) and I still thoroughly enjoy it.

Isn't there a Columbo where he doesn't actually get enough evidence to convict the culprit or was that a figment of my imagination ?


----------



## Caveat (30 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> Isn't there a Columbo where he doesn't actually get enough evidence to convict the culprit or was that a figment of my imagination ?


 
Sure he never seems to have enough evidence - until the last minute when he's about to leave and he goes "Oh there's just one thing..."

You probably just missed the end of the episode Teabag


----------



## Teabag (30 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Sure he never seems to have enough evidence - until the last minute when he's about to leave and he goes "Oh there's just one thing..."
> 
> You probably just missed the end of the episode Teabag



Nope, it was this episode:
[broken link removed]

"The unusual feature of this Columbo thriller is that it's the only one I can think of where he chooses not to nail the killer at the end (she's gradually losing her marbles and dying of an aneurysm)."

Is there anything Google does not know ?


----------



## csirl (31 Oct 2008)

> Day time TV shows aimed at stupid women where a studio of dim-wits moan about life all hosted by a opinionated host.


 
The Oprah Winfrey show. In recent years she seems to have turned into a parody of herself. And watching her show is like groundhog day - same continous never ending self opinioned rubbish.

I remember the days when Oprah was prenounced "Opera", then she got all pretenious and changed it to "Ope-Raw". Bit like Mrs Bucket (Mrs Boo-Kay) on that UK sit-com.


----------



## Complainer (31 Oct 2008)

Anything with 'Celeb' or 'Celebrity' in the title


----------



## Pique318 (31 Oct 2008)

Thrifty said:


> Wife swap has to be one of the worst. Can't imagine why people are prepared to be publically humiliated and at times vilified by appearing on that show.


For the money ?

The very worst programme that somehow has repeat viewing figures has to be Fair City. Utter dross !!!
Ph the wonders of Sky has also shown up a few gems...Dog the Bounty Hunter is a prime example.


----------



## ninsaga (31 Oct 2008)

Fair City wouldn't be to bad except that it's full of Dubs!


----------



## Sunny (31 Oct 2008)

The Late Late Show. Awful Awful Awful. No weekend should ever begin by being subjected to this programme. Its Friday night for God's sake. I want a laugh and light entertainment not having to look at a constipated Pat Kenny. And now BBC have gone and suspended Mr. Ross for 12 weeks. He was perfect Friday night entertainment


----------



## DeeFox (31 Oct 2008)

Not exactly worst programme but I was in the gym yesterday and they have Sky on with subtitles and I thought the coverage of the the Ross and Brand story was absolutely ridiculous.  They had three "snippets" of Jonathan Ross and they played these on a continous loop from 5.30 to 6pm (possibly all day long but this is the time I happened to catch) whilst a studio discussion about the incident was on the subtitles.  It was then the lead item on the news.  Are there seriously people at home watching this?


----------



## csirl (31 Oct 2008)

DeeFox said:


> Not exactly worst programme but I was in the gym yesterday and they have Sky on with subtitles and I thought the coverage of the the Ross and Brand story was absolutely ridiculous. They had three "snippets" of Jonathan Ross and they played these on a continous loop from 5.30 to 6pm (possibly all day long but this is the time I happened to catch) whilst a studio discussion about the incident was on the subtitles. It was then the lead item on the news. Are there seriously people at home watching this?


 
Agree, nearly a week later, a prank phonecall from a couple idiots is still the main headline. I dont see how its that much worse than what the Fonejacker does. Isnt there any real news that Sky can cover?


----------



## ninsaga (31 Oct 2008)

csirl said:


> Agree, nearly a week later, a prank phonecall from a couple idiots is still the main headline. I dont see how its that much worse than what the Fonejacker does. Isnt there any real news that Sky can cover?



Sky are tabloid tv - so don't expect to much else from them in that respect.


----------

